# Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Alcester, SD



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Apr 04, 2009
Alcester, SD

Receipts: 10 Loads Week Ago: 31 Loads Year Ago: 13 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough any class to establish trends. Light demand
and attendance due to snowstorm forecast.

Alfalfa: Large Rounds, 6 loads: Premium 95.00, Good
70.00-80.00.

Grass: Large Rounds, 3 loads: Fair 57.50-62.50,
Utility 42.50 (Rye).

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 1 load: 37.50 per ton.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR312.txt


----------

